# [Verkaufe/ebay] Battlefield 4 AMD Origin Key - PC Download Key Code (Neu)



## carly200 (22. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hallo,

ich verkaufe BF4 keys, die bei meinen Grafikkarten dabei lagen, da ich sie nicht benötige.

Entweder ihr bietet bei eBay mit: Battlefield 4 AMD Origin Key - PC Download Key Code (Neu) | eBay
oder könnt sie auch direkt hier kaufen.
Bezahlung hab ich am liebsten mit crypto BTC/LTC/FTC/Doge, da das am schnellsten geht. Aber auch paypal oder Überweisung ist ok.
Meine Preisvorstellung: 30€ VHB


Ich poste hier grade mal den Text, den ich auch bei eBay reingeschrieben habe, da der das ganz gut beschreibt:

Battlefield 4 AMD  / Origin Download Code / Key

Es geht um die Downloadversion/Vollversion des Hauptspiels Battlefield 4. siehe auch: Battlefield 4 auf Wikipedia


Der Key lag einer AMD Grafikkarte bei. Da ich mehrere Karten (Crossfire) verwende, benötige ich die Codes nur von einer Karte.

Der Key ist auf eine Karte aufgedruckt und original versiegelt (Rubbelfeld).

Der Code muss auf www.amd.com/getbattlefield4 gegen einen Origin Code eingetauscht werden, den man zum Download des Spiels benötigt.

Ich kann die Karte per Post-Brief verschicken - oder den Key freirubbeln und per E-Mail schicken (das geht dann noch schneller).

Auf der Karte steht, dass das Angebot bis zum 31.3.2013 gilt, oder bis es keine Produkt-Codes mehr gibt. Eingelöst werden muss das ganze dann bis 30.4.2014.



Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Denis10 (22. Januar 2014)

Nimm das Angebot lieber wieder heraus aus ebay. Schau mal nach, was unter dem Key steht, da steht mit Sicherheit:

NOT FOR RESALE



Vielleicht ist das auch nicht bei allen Grafikkartenherstellern so, bei den Codes zu meinen beigelegten Spielen steht es darauf.


----------



## carly200 (22. Januar 2014)

muss ich grad mal checken...

hatte halt letzte woche ne reihe angebote bei ebay beobachtet und da wurden die öfter verkauft...

mom...


EDIT:

also wenn ich nicht total blind bin, steht auf der karte nix davon. hab jetzt aber nicht online geschaut, ob da noch irgendwas zu steht.
trotzdem danke für den Hinweis


----------

